# Long Reef 29/07/07 - Time to update the hall fo fame



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

And we'll never hear the end of it! Once again Gatesy showed us that he's not a bad fisherman.

8 hobie mirage drive craft and one kayak sallied forth into the chop and 15kt sou' wester before dawn.

I spent all my time drifting. A short tussle with the bottom early on was the only action until I increased the weight of the jig heads, after which I got a quick succession of rubbish - crimson wrasse, red rock cod and maori wrasse.

Everyone was off the water shortly after 9


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done Gatesy.

What was your secret ? Using baits as apposed to sps ? or your secret berely mix ?
Looking forward to the pics

Dave



Peril said:


> A short tussle with the bottom early on was the only action


Does that mean you snagged, or had something on ??? :? 
Did you guys make it out to the wall ?
How did the rest go ?

Good effort all the same..


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

SP's were the go, Gatesy had a great morning, congrats on the new species and 2 x PB's...
I managed a 38cm Snapper on a YUM 4.5inch forktail followed by acouple of pike..
We also had 2 offshore virgins today Frank (about to join forum) and Michael (redfin) these guys handled the conditions well..
BRING BACK SUMMER!!!!


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice work Gatesy

Can't wait to hear the details. What length did they go? Silver Drummer can be real bruisers .


----------



## Redfin (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats Gatesy on the fish. Hard to believe we were all fishing in the same spot. Thanks guys for a great trip, I'll definately be coming back with a packek of soft plastics.

I caught one just legal snapper 31cm just before calling it quits and a few other rubbish fish (bait fishing slimey mackeral). Did not quite make up for and anchor lost through stupidity. I was getting ready to retrieve the anchor and used my anchor trolley to pull the anchor rope back to myself for retrieval (never do that again). The anchor still had hold of the bottom, the wind blew the kayak over the anchor line sideways, 3 waves side swiped me and then I ran out of rope as I tried to untangle the kayak (it was really windy and choppy). It was either ditch the anchor or go for a swim. I will have to find a floating rope holder so at least if I ever have to ditch the anchor I can retrieve it .


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats again on the pbs.

Hope you are not planning on eating that silver drummer. Unlike salmon the stories of how unpallatable silver drummer are is no exageration. :shock:

Rob.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great report!
Always good fun fishing when you get a PB!!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report Gatesy, hurry up with those pics! :wink:

I hope that it is a black drummer, silvers don't have the greatest reputation on the plate. But neither species is in the HOF yet so you've definately got a first there 

Black Drummer (rock blackfish):
http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishf ... levata.htm

Silver Drummer:
http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishf ... sydney.htm

Some interesting info in the silver drummer link regarding distinguishing features between blacks (family Girellidae) and silvers (family Kyphosidae) - do you still have the carcass??

"Two features can be used to separate these families. One is the number of dorsal fin spines - Kyphosidae has 11 and Girellidae 13-16. The other is whether the posterior region of the maxilla is exposed or covered. In Kyphosidae it is exposed while in Girellidae it is covered by the preorbital bone when the mouth is closed."


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice fish, Just watched the vid. Its a Silver Drummer.

They go like freight trains and have the potential to get to nearly 100cm. Not the best on the plate but some love them, your fish cakes would be the go. Reckon they'd smoke pretty well too. Let us know how it go's.


----------



## Bec (Mar 9, 2007)

hey guys! i think i have only posted something on here once before so i thought id let you all know that yes, im still alive. And yes, im still fishing!

As everyone has already said, it was a fun morning out on the water. Gatesy had a blinder! I however was not so lucky, (or skilled perhaps!), because the only thing i managed to get was frostbite!! It was way too cold out there! Fun though!

I have gatesy's prized photos... so... enjoy!!


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Some nice fish, well done.

Grats on the Drummer, what a corker.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

gatesy thats a silver drummer also known as a buffalo bream. they can get a lot bigger than that to over 14kg's too but not a common catch these days

http://www.fishsa.com/sldrummer.php

Lee


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done Michael , nice fishing , you certainly have the fishing vibes , Ya either got it or ya dont , and Ken , magnificent , loved the Video , what a great idea , i felt like i was out there , well soon eh,.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sweet result people. I must say that I have fished with Gatesy enough and returned to shore too many times thinking "damn Gatesy is a lucky b#$tard" to conclude that luck is only one element......the man can fish!

By the way Ken....I loved the video! Seriously. I can predict that this is the new concept in trip reports. Brilliant! Could you possibly post a guide on the wiki or something instructing us mere mortals on how you cropped/overlayed music/uploaded etc to Youtube. Absolutely fantastic stuff :shock: . Knowing the personalities it made me feel that I was there to some degree...regardless of the fact that I was entertaining my home stay student and watching a huge school of Sambos jumping not 20 meters from shore as they devoured a bait ball at Catherine Hill Bay. I am talking Sambos jumping out of the water every 10 seconds.

Where the heck was my Outback when I needed it?!

JT


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats on the PB's gatesy & Ken really enjoyed the video, great way to tell a story

Well Done

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

ONYA Gatesy, 2 PB's in a session...that must be a PB in itself


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looked like a really fun session Gatesy. Loved the video Kraley, hope to see more.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like a fun day out, well done on the fishing, photo's and fishy facts!

and fffreeezing fingers!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Gatesy,

Yup, definately a Sliver, nice fish. They fight much cleaner than a black drummer and rarely reef you even from the rocks, they do have teeth though and can bite you off fairly easily. Never tied to eat one, they sure do fight hard well done.

Southerly


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

In WA most people think they are rubbish, but I used to spear them near Geraldton, and I would bleed them in the water and gut/fillet them as soon as I got back to the beach. If I gave them to someone without telling them what type it was, I was generally complimented on it and further orders were placed :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy well done on the silver mate, and after that fight am sure you understand why rockhoppers target them for the great sport they give [but mainly black because of eating qualities]....when you catch a drummer again bleed it soon as possible if you can't keep it alive until going ashore.... a great achievement


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> If i had a chance to catch another one i would take it without a moments hesitation


Reckon they are still on the same spur of reef mate if you can find it again.

I fished the same sunken bit of reef off the headland at Port Mac when rockhopping for years, and got a regular result in black drummer and luderick...think they fed along the whole rock face on high water and returned to the reef as home on low tide


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done guys - sounds like a bit of an uncomfortable and chilly morning.

gatesy - good luck with eating the silver drummer - they are reknowned as the worst tasting fish in the ocean! However pigs are known as brutal fighters so happy to hear that he gave you a good workout. At least your arms are getting SOME activity!!

well done to all the others who got out as well....


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Pig of a fish Gatesy and a huge congrats.



> and I would bleed them in the water and gut/fillet them as soon as I got back to the beach. If I gave them to someone without telling them what type it was, I was generally complimented on it and further orders were placed


As Manjimike says, I find this principle applies across the board. Old bloke from our caravan park that always threw back sambos was served up some tempura battered fillets the other day and went into raptures over it. When he was told they were salmon he went bug eyed and couldn't believe it.

I reckon most any fish flesh treated with respect (killed quick and chilled) and maybe given a few culinary enhancements can make for a happy belly. A few notable exceptions - Draughtboard shark - blecch!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Just more pictures from a fun cold morning out. Couldn't believe we were fishing the same area... I caught nothing  
But then again... that's what I get for being so disorganised in Sunday, couldn't find my heavier jig heads on the yak so couldn't get the SP to the target area fast enough.
I could see the SP on the sounder and I could see the fish a few more meters deeper 

Well done to all who caught fish!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

More photos...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Nice photos Tugboat.

In the 5th photo in your 1st of 2 photos posts there is a pic of On The Edge (i think) on a yellow Adventure. It appears as though it has been painted a 2 tone type colour i.e. grey camoflage type patterns over the original orange. It is either that or the greyish colours I am seeing are shadows. It looks kind of neat. Can anyone tell me if I am seeing things or has Paulie pimped his ride just that little beyond the norm?

Paul...are you out there Mate?

JT


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

It's the shadow, but does look kinda good.

I painted a tired old canoe once from red to green and it worked fine. Some tatts for the yak could be the ticket for a wet weekend.


----------

